# Halp!!!



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

My betta is sick and I am currently giving him some TLC. Tips would be GREATLY appreciated! Here's a video of him swimming around:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU5p9DeLssI


He got better after I moved him to a larger tank, and then got sick again and died.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

why do you think it's fungal?

the water doesn't look very clean, when did you last change it?

you should look into getting him a proper heated/filtered tank.

right now the best thing to do is make sure he has clean water all the time


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Marshall said:


> why do you think it's fungal?
> 
> the water doesn't look very clean, when did you last change it?
> 
> ...


My dad made me move the tank to where I can't do daily water changes. I moved him to my art desk so I can keep a close eye on him. I already did a water change using warm water, and put a heater in there(Lowest setting possible), and I'll unplug it for a few minutes so he doesn't cook in there. The bowl is more of a temporary home until I can get a filtered tank. Money issue :/

He was just too perfect to not buy. I now have 3 bettas.... I might switch him with Marie, since Marie's tank is actually filtered. (More of a hydroponics thing...) I also made a bacteria farm with some of the bacteria that I got in Marie's tank kit. I occasionally put some fish water in the bottle to feed them. (Wow... I got off topic there :/ )


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Larger tank, clean water, heater, filter, something to hide in or lay on. A little light can help. He looks sluggish to me, to cold and water dirty. As small as his bowl is, you could carry it to the sink and do a water change every day. Betta's do not survive long being cold and dirty. Hope you can do something for him/them.
A few plants would be nice also. Real, not fake. The fake will tear his fins if you aren't careful.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I am with the other posters. That water looks dirty, and I don't see any mopani wood. You need at least an airstone. A filter would be better. You can get small cheap filters. Are you giving him medications? Pimafix, melafix? Apparently some people think they are bad for bettas. All I have heard is that you need to agitate the water with airstones. Bettas do not like it, but they probably don't like fungal infections either.


----------

